
Ask HN: Have you ever had a successful onboarding? - beatthatflight
So many stories of no computer for the first six weeks, or HR going &#x27;who are you?&#x27;, or no access to git etc.  What&#x27;s the best example of onboarding you&#x27;ve seen?
======
forgotmypw17
I no longer work jobs, but I did in the past, 20+ big and small ones for 15+
years.

I've seen two types of successful onboarding. One is when the whole process is
a checklist and all or most of the items are completed expediently. This is
usually because the process is assigned to someone who is responsible for it.

The second type is when you get the bare minimum (laptop, basically) and the
rest is filled in by people you work alongside with. This one works at
small/new startups, and the best part about it is that you get to know your
co-workers at the same time.

I think it's possible to combine the two into a super-onboarding, but I
haven't seen it yet. This is an inspiring question to answer.

Personally, I embrace the trainwreck onboarding, because it extends the
honeymoon period of the job by an extra week or two, and I am completely
blameless.

Just remember to never complain, just follow up and ask for help, or you'll be
seen as a complainer, and rightfully so.

